# Looking for carpenter or contractor to build ADA ramps.



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking for a reliable carpenter or contractor willing to bid on on ADA ramps residential and commercial applications, my business is R and M Mobility,I build wheel chair accessible vehicles and get a lot of requests from clients for quotes on ramps and landings as well as wheel chair accessible home modifications, looking for reliable individual or company to refer my clients to.Contact #'s shop 4791766 or cell 7779632, thanks, Roy.


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

*contractor*

found one thanks pff.


----------

